# mfsbackup/mfsrestore to replacement drive



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

Hey Folks,

I've searched around for my issue and couldn't find anything exactly matching my situation so I figured I'd run it by you.

I had purchased a 250GB Seagate drive in Feb for my dvr4me HDVR2. In April, the drive started having bad sectors on it. I did run the Seagate diag tools and it indeed reported the drive as defective. Since the Seagate has a 5yr warranty, I got an RMA and had a new drive shipped out. It is also Seagate 250GB'er.

I printed out the hinsdale and two weakness how-to's and read them both to understand what the best way to begin. I also read up on dd_rescue but decided on the weaknees method looked the most applicable.

So original hd on primary IDE connector as master, new unformated drive as slave. So booted off the weaknees cd and issued the following command:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/dev/hdb

It scanned the drives and reported the following:

Restore failed: Back up targe not large enough for entire backup itself

Seems strange since they are both 250GB. Now, if you run mfsrestore for the command line options -r doesn't appear so I don't know what it does..

A quick view ot TC on my treo, suggested to try without the -x option. Indeed it seemed to be working, but was going to take almost 20 hours. I rebooted and saw that the new drive was partitioned exactly as the original; an encouraging sign!

In this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3953637&&#post3953637

suggests a different size swap space. (Does anyone know what size swap I have if I zippered?)

So, it appears that the -x option was not needed in my case. I did find this post:

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/75693-1.html

which contains this nugget:



> If you don't use x then the image will restore to the same size as the original A drive it was taken from (this is very useful as it allows you to reduce the size of a TiVo without having to go back to a pre-upgrade backup).


Sounds like what I want to do.

Also, in post #11 I mentioned above this question is unanswered:



ducker said:


> not to mention you also run:
> tpip -s --swapped /dev/hda
> 
> why is that?


Is this something I need to be concerned about?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

The problem is that you already have an upgraded/expanded drive and the Tivo image can only be expanded once. You should however be able to copy your existing drive as is over to the new drive but not with the backup|restore method. You need to use either dd_rescue or dd_copy


----------

